# www.thelivingstudio.com



## handson (Oct 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

www.thelivingstudio.com - contemporary photography from around the world

Please have a look at my site and let me know what you think of it.  
I value any feedback!

thanks
Iain


----------



## bogleric (Oct 26, 2003)

I like the categories and the way the the pictures load bigger in the center of the page.

However I would suggest one change.  Your main page is the first thing a person sees, it is what makes their decision to stay and browse or move on to another site.

I would recommend placing less emphasis on who you are and how the site works and more on the pictures and that exist there.  More on the experience the visitor can expect if they stay.  Basically you need to sell the site.

The picture preload is great and makes the site so much easier to browse.


----------



## handson (Nov 5, 2003)

thanks for your views, tend to agree with you for the bit about the home page.  Its a balance between information and visuals.  Its too heavy on the info.
Glad you liked it anyway!


----------

